
Don’t Let Architecture Astronauts Scare You (2001) - rkda
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2001/04/21/dont-let-architecture-astronauts-scare-you/
======
nicolashahn
Change 'peer-to-peer' with 'blockchain' and it's fresh again.

